

Getting a lot of academic conference spam ... - snipek
http://snipek.com/web/0a8611ae-2093-4a78-a68d-140c88bbcdd6

======
snipek
Looks like more and more academic conferences become sort of commercial things
... Getting a lot of such academic conference spam emails.

